# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Τρισδιάστατη τηλεόραση

## ntrits

> Title: *Τρισδιάστατη τηλεόραση*
> Post by: *ice* on *16:26 08/01/2010* Η αρχή έγινε στη CES
> Τρισδιάστατη τηλεόραση, μια τεχνολογία που θα πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις
> 
> 
> Ένα εντυπωσιακό κύμα τηλεοράσεων 3D σαρώνει τη μεγάλη Έκθεση Καταναλωτικών Ηλεκτρονικών του Λας Βέγκας (CES), με τους κατασκευαστές να ελπίζουν ότι η τεχνολογία θα ανοίξει νέα εποχή στην οικιακή ψυχαγωγία.
> 
> Όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρείες παρουσίασαν μοντέλα τηλεοπτικών δεκτών 3D αλλά και προδιαγραφές για τη μετάδοση και προβολή τηλεοπτικού σήματος που δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση του βάθους.
> 
> ...


.

----------

